# So what do you do when a head/ charter boat



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

How do you handle this when a head boat or charter boat runs up on you 20 ft away to get on the spot ?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Find some extra anchor rope and drag it around the boat catching all the lines and poles you can.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That's terrible of them, I mean I know they have to make money but if try cut that close to me I would be upset. I guess unless its public but still..... 20ft!!


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's terrible of them, I mean I know they have to make money but if try cut that close to me I would be upset. I guess unless its public but still..... 20ft!!


I didnt measure 20ft but when he throttled up to hold on the spot his propwash pushed my boat back.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Happened to me before by Destin Princess, I flipped him the bird, yelled a few select words and acted all sportsman like.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

Take a picture and post it!!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Just a question. Ok if its a private spot you built or its a spot you found with your bottom machine, why would you let anyone close enough to you go get your spot? Especially a big, slow charter boat that you can see coming for miles?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would just follow him the rest of the day and keep getting as close as possible and tangle up their customers lines and make the deckhand bust his ass getting birds nest and tangles undone. Next time I see him I would do the same thing. There was one that did it to me that I would wait for him to go out of the pass and I would follow him. Fight fire with fire. 

Another option would be to drift a trolling spoon besde the boat and start trolling and hooking the lines and start stripping their reels. 


Just a couple of options.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Just a question. Ok if its a private spot you built or its a spot you found with your bottom machine, why would you let anyone close enough to you go get your spot? Especially a big, slow charter boat that you can see coming for miles?


public spot natural bottom


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It happens all the time out of Destin. The majority of the Charter fleet thinks they own the water. I get bumped off the spot all the time. Not public numbers.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

What was the name on the boat?


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

TailRazor said:


> What was the name on the boat?


Was trying to not call anyone out. i just wanted to see how others handle it.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Smile and offer the captain a sandwich.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

had a charter out of ob, al do it to me and my two sons about 20 years ago. ran up on us three times. first time i just looked at him as if to say don,t make a mistake, second time i used the hand signal telling him he was number one. third time he came at us, he got a view of the end of my 9mm. he reacted favorably at that point. we were fishing over unknown structure we ran across. had he been a nice guy, and told me i was fishing his numbers i might have pulled anchor and left, but his actions that day were just wrong. once you drop a reef, it belongs to no one...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> I would just follow him the rest of the day...


:notworthy:I like this option a lot. :notworthy:


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

no matter the number/spot private/public if he is for hire and there first you have to give him room from what i understand by law due to his licensing. if you are there first ... stand your ground.... document the incedent and report it upon reaching shore. It only takes one douchebag to ruin the fun for many...


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Back in the Pre GPS days and we all used Loran.

We used to follow them to mark our Loran fishing spots...

Was not as accurate as we have now, all bottom machines were B&W


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Ask him if he needs help finding fish on the radio so everyone could help him also:brows: If he does not respond ask him if he needs a beer?:drink: If that does not get a response call one more time on the radio tell him you would ride with him on his next charter and share some numbers {for a fee} so he does not loose any business.:shifty:
Now what you really need to do is fish deeper and stay off of the public numbers.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> had a charter out of ob, al do it to me and my two sons about 20 years ago. ran up on us three times. first time i just looked at him as if to say don,t make a mistake, second time i used the hand signal telling him he was number one. third time he came at us, *he got a view of the end of my 9mm.* he reacted favorably at that point. we were fishing over unknown structure we ran across. had he been a nice guy, and told me i was fishing his numbers i might have pulled anchor and left, but his actions that day were just wrong. once you drop a reef, it belongs to no one...


And you go to jail.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

saltwater ******* said:


> public spot natural bottom


Sorry he already has all that and just felt like fishing there. Remember charter guys live out there year after year some up to 150 days a year. We pretty much know were most everything is in our backyards. Now I really do not ever want to pull up to any boat at any time, I like to fish by myself and fish places that I believe have not been fished that day. Lots of days I leave the pass see which way all the traffic goes and go the other way. I will say that I'm getting sick and F#$% tired of the 50 MPH flybys while I'm sitting on my spots you know who your are.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

+1 on follow him the rest of his day and just mark his numbers. Them come back to PFF and publish them for FREE for everyone else to try. Seriously, lol.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> I would just follow him the rest of the day and keep getting as close as possible and tangle up their customers lines and make the deckhand bust his ass getting birds nest and tangles undone. Next time I see him I would do the same thing.
> 
> Another option would be to drift a trolling spoon besde the boat and start trolling and hooking the lines and start stripping their reels.


combination of both. 

Wit till he goes to his next spot and gets held up on it. Put out an old heavy duster rig out. Troll by him and then turn to cross in front of him about 30 yards off his bow. Then go down the other side. Then about 30 yards off his stern. Everything should be pretty tangled up by now. 

Then ease off.

Although this may put you at the end of a 9mm.

Maybe just install a hailer and if they do it let everyone aboard his vessel know what kind of captain they have booked a charter with and make some suggestions for their next trip.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Best time for me was in Guam. Was circling a school of busting tuna trolling in a 15 ft whaler that had no business being offshore. Here comes a BIG charter boat full speed towards us and proceeds to cut us off multiple times trying to troll right through the middle of the mayhem. Me and 1 other guy on our little boat hooked up all four rods and landed all four right in front of the charter and they ended up with none by the time the tuna went back down. They weren't big but it was still rewarding to do right in front of them


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> And you go to jail.


 
NO sir! It's called wreckless endangerment and his (original poster) life was endangered.

I've had theis happen all the time out of St Joe. Usually by one particular head boat. 
Another charter guy actually hit the bow of our boat once Did nothing to our boat, but put a nice black mark down the side of one of his white E-Tecs


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

There are no private spots, and the only water you are entitled to is the water where your boat sits. Everything else is fair game.

I learned that on this forum.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> There are no private spots, and the only water you are entitled to is the water where your boat sits. Everything else is fair game.
> 
> I learned that on this forum.


+1
There are no private spots, I don't care if you paid to put the reef down yourself. That charter boat has every right to fish right on top of you and you should recognize that and be accomodating.
I learned that on this forum as well. 
Where are all the those giving that sage advice now?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> +1
> 
> Where are all the those giving that sage advice now?


So what is your sage advice when he impacts your boat?
What is your sage advice when he circles you, making his wake upset your boat? Even taking water over the transom?

I agree with the fact that noting is private. Even if you paid for it. You lay $100 bill in the street, you cant come back next week expect that someone else hasn't enjoyed it. But when someone that should know the dangers of the sea starts harassing a smaller craft, then matters change...
I don't plan to die at sea due to the stupidity of someone else.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Well after talking with the FWC they say there is nothing they can do and the officer suggested i handle it like school yard bully and just walk away(go fish elsewhere) apparently the officer was not from around here , the last bully i dealt with i left laying in the street hollerin about a broke arm............. I did circle his boat and snagged a free lined bait at the front of the boat and pulled it to the stern before it came off thats when the capt came out and we exchanged words across the water( we had already exchanged words on the radio). he left shortly after that, i just refused to leave the spot........... the sad part is i had a good friend and his son on the boat his son was on leave before going back to the big sandbox and had never been gulf fishing we only had a half day because he had to be back to report in after all the crap with the head boat we didnt even get to do any bottom dropping..............at least we got him on some kings:thumbup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> *NO sir! It's called wreckless endangerment and his (original poster) life was endangered.*
> 
> I've had theis happen all the time out of St Joe. Usually by one particular head boat.
> Another charter guy actually hit the bow of our boat once Did nothing to our boat, but put a nice black mark down the side of one of his white E-Tecs


no he was not.
And good luck with the endangerment argument in court. 
Especially if the other boat did nothing but rock yours.
You will be charged with brandishing a firearm or some other crap.
Don't you know the courts are all weighted towards the perps now-a-days?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You know, I wonder how far that situation would have to go before this was an acceptable (legal) use? I would assume, ASSUME, if he was purposefully trying to swamp you or impact you it could be justified. 

There again, with a charter boat you may run into some liability issues of some sort with all of the passengers on board with the captain. I dunno but it is an interesting subject. 

Just my viewpoint, you try to hit my boat or sink me so you can have a fishing spot, I have bond money and plenty of time off to go to court. Lol


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This pix was taken right after 3 divers rolled out, used my ancor line to go down and pretty much stayed under my boat. They came up with some small fish. Black snapper after their bottom time was up. Said there's nothing Big down there. Yet I had pulled 3 nice 20in Red Snapper out BEFORE they got there and didn't have a bite the whole time they were there and after.

Thanks much guys for being so arrogant that 1] you couldn't find your own spot and 2] for taking my joy away.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

**

Nothing says, "This is MY Snapper spot Dammit" better than a layout like this.....

This stuff cracks me up. irritating, I know, but still.....


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> So what is your sage advice when he impacts your boat?
> What is your sage advice when he circles you, making his wake upset your boat? Even taking water over the transom?
> 
> I agree with the fact that noting is private. Even if you paid for it. You lay $100 bill in the street, you cant come back next week expect that someone else hasn't enjoyed it. But when someone that should know the dangers of the sea starts harassing a smaller craft, then matters change...
> I don't plan to die at sea due to the stupidity of someone else.


I highly doubt he was endangering his life, just frustrating him, don't take it to an unnecessary extreme. If he's in a big enough boat to safely fish in the big pond then no wake or prop wash is going to endanger his life.... I wish people would just learn to fish next to people, I've done it my whole life on "private" and "public" numbers.... Just my 0.02


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You know, I wonder how far that situation would have to go before this was an acceptable (legal) use? I would assume, ASSUME, if he was purposefully trying to swamp you or impact you it could be justified.
> 
> ...


The bad thing is, I was on a reef that is 512 Tons of concrete culverts and pipes. PLENTY of room for 10 boats! All he ad to do was stop and anchor30, 40, 50, or more feet away. I wouldn't have thought anything of it.

The next year, we were in the same spot. The same boat came around again and tried the "circle us till our anchor let loose" thing while I was fighting a King. We tried to wave him off, but he ended up cutting off my fish. For his trouble he got about 400yds of 20lb mono for free... 



zulubravo34 said:


> I highly doubt he was endangering his life, just frustrating him, don't take it to an unnecessary extreme. If he's in a big enough boat to safely fish in the big pond then no wake or prop wash is going to endanger his life....


 I'm sorry, I mis-spoke. In the endangering life part, I was referring to my own experience with a charter/head boat. 

When repeatedly circled by a 50+ ft displacement style hulled charter boat, a 17ft boat tends to get a tad wet inside. His wake was rocking me violently and was coming over my transom. To the point that part of my engine cowl was dunking under water. Any time that someone is deliberately washing someone with their wake to the point that it is filling the boat with water and putting the engine under water, I call that irresponsible. If he was irresponsible enough to try something like this, then I have serious doubts as to his being responsible enough to lend assistance to same said boat in distress. Especially if he caused it! Therefor, if my boat is full of water, and my engine wont start while I am 8 miles out to see... I see that as my life being endangered.

The instance where my boat was contacted, was a different boat. It was a Grady Cuddy with twin E-Tecs.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> The bad thing is, I was on a reef that is 512 Tons of concrete culverts and pipes. PLENTY of room for 10 boats! All he ad to do was stop and anchor30, 40, 50, or more feet away. I wouldn't have thought anything of it.
> 
> The next year, we were in the same spot. The same boat came around again and tried the "circle us till our anchor let loose" thing while I was fighting a King. We tried to wave him off, but he ended up cutting off my fish. For his trouble he got about 400yds of 20lb mono for free...
> 
> ...


Oh well, the details would've made me say otherwise lol


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

take a picture and like was said , Follow them to their other spots and mark them as you go..Get some good spots and teach him a lesson !!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

There have been people bottom fishing off the coast for the last 50 years. There is a set of unwritten rules that eliminate these types of problems. Some people have stated what the unwritten rules are on this forum. 

Those people have have been drilled into the ground because "all spots are public".

So, you guys have fun on your spots.

But , if you run on a boat holding up on a spot and that boat turns around and runs straight at you at full throttle, you should probably change your course. Because if it is me i probably am not going to change my heading or slow down. I just don't care anymore. There are so may assholes on the water now that are stupidly incompetent, yet amazingly selfish that I don't care what happens. The only way to beat the assholes on the gulf is to put them on the shore, on the bottom, or floating facedown for the crabs and sharks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Snapper I don't believe you really mean all that.....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have left the Destin pass with what I thought was a private spot, ran for an hour or so and the closer I got, see a boat in the distance I thought was on that spot. Get there are realize the boat is on the spot and then I just go off at a distance to give them room and either wait to see if they leave before I move in or look at my numbers and pick a different spot and move on.

I have son many numbers from fishing over the years there is no reason to crowd anyone. Can't let someone fishing like me screw up my day.

I like to think others are like me but unforunatly we all know some are not.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I have left the Destin pass with what I thought was a private spot, ran for an hour or so and the closer I got, see a boat in the distance I thought was on that spot. Get there are realize the boat is on the spot and then I just go off at a distance to give them room and either wait to see if they leave before I move in or look at my numbers and pick a different spot and move on.
> 
> I have son many numbers from fishing over the years there is no reason to crowd anyone. Can't let someone fishing like me screw up my day.
> 
> I like to think others are like me but unforunatly we all know some are not.


X1 That's exactly what we do even if it's a spot we deployed. Most of the time the boat leaves because they don't want their honey hole found.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Fairwater fishing said it right*

When I am on a "Private" spot I haul anchor when somebody gets too close.
Some folks feel that it is alright to run right by an anchored boat and lock in his coordinates. I ran an easily recognizable charter boat for lots of years and had this happen to me many times after LORAN C became common. It is worse now with GPS and the increasing number of ignorant fishermen.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I never drop anchor, I just hold up or drift over the spot.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

captken said:


> When I am on a "Private" spot I haul anchor when somebody gets too close.
> Some folks feel that it is alright to run right by an anchored boat and lock in his coordinates. I ran an easily recognizable charter boat for lots of years and had this happen to me many times after LORAN C became common. It is worse now with GPS and the increasing number of ignorant fishermen.


With some of the new technology they will zap you and have your spot and you will never know it. No real secrets out there any more.
Only a true novice can't get the so call "private spots" now days.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The days of LORAN are long gone. There was a time you had to be good and sometime even lucky to find your spot, and if you didn't have any spots you were out of luck. Now you can install a $800.00 machine on you boat and just follow the pretty line to a spot, no more watching that damn compass.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

All of this jazz for some snapper? Its technique guys, not necessarily the spot. The radar thing has already been posted, but you could spend $2500 on a MFD+radar and zap any boat in site. Its just not really that difficult with the technology available. 

Also, the coordinates are listed for the East and West LAARS area. Why not just go and troll and find some bottom spots? 

I am like most and hate having boats run at me while I am fishing. The gulf is large, show respect, and move on to another spot if there is already a boat sitting where you were going.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Once they see me fishing naked, they all veer off and go somewhere else.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Once they see me fishing naked, they all veer off and go somewhere else.


never thought of that. who wants to see a fat naked man bend over and get bait out of the bait thanks.:thumbup:....


well my thoughts is we all know there is really no privet spots out in the gulf. but on the same hand if someone is on a spot and it is small the Courteous thing for me would be the late comer to move on. but if its a big spot that could be fished or dove on by two or more be courteous to each other and have fun fishing or diving.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Once they see me fishing naked, they all veer off and go somewhere else.


What are the laws behind this? Does indecent exposure apply on the water?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

polar21 said:


> All of this jazz for some snapper? Its technique guys, not necessarily the spot. The radar thing has already been posted, but you could spend $2500 on a MFD+radar and zap any boat in site. Its just not really that difficult with the technology available.
> 
> Also, the coordinates are listed for the East and West LAARS area. Why not just go and troll and find some bottom spots?
> 
> I am like most and hate having boats run at me while I am fishing. The gulf is large, show respect, and move on to another spot if there is already a boat sitting where you were going.


Goes on in all kinds of fishing. Ever catch a nice bass or brim and the next thing you know someone is casting where you caught it.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

You mean like this? I was anchored on a somewhat well known natural bottom area. We had been anchored with no boats around for maybe an hour before this came and parked right on top of us. Rounded out our snapper limit and headed to the house.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

that doesn't look any closer than boats get to each other on AR's.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Goes on in all kinds of fishing. Ever catch a nice bass or brim and the next thing you know someone is casting where you caught it.


Shoot, the only bass I have ever caught have been at the golf course at night. Black buzz baits....zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Chasin' Tales said:


> You mean like this? I was anchored on a somewhat well known natural bottom area. We had been anchored with no boats around for maybe an hour before this shitweasel came and parked right on top of us. Rounded out our snapper limit and headed to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> That boat has ran up on me several times. Friggin headboats...


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

that's when you toss a reef anchor behind you and let it free fall about forty feet and pull away. Do a little circle in front of him too to get the lines on the bow. I also was known for trimming my motor up pretty high and giving his deck a bath too. I mean, anyone can make the mistake of trimming the motor up.....can't they?


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

That's funny I cant remember when ive laughed so much when I run people off their spots.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Best thing to.do.is.just to move on to another spot...fishing is supposed to be fun and relaxing...


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> This pix was taken right after 3 divers rolled out, used my ancor line to go down and pretty much stayed under my boat. They came up with some small fish. Black snapper after their bottom time was up. Said there's nothing Big down there. Yet I had pulled 3 nice 20in Red Snapper out BEFORE they got there and didn't have a bite the whole time they were there and after.
> 
> Thanks much guys for being so arrogant that 1] you couldn't find your own spot and 2] for taking my joy away.


Was this on fathers day at the russain freighter? If so I witnessed this. We assumed that you were together.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I never got closer than 80 feet from you, jerk. It was/is a public rock spot. Nice to know you.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

Some childish people on here. If he isn't snagging your lines then how is he affecting your fishing? I've had charter guys troll around me and snag my lines and my anchor line, now that's a problem, but I just don't get the issue. I pull right up to boats bottom fishing all the time, always smile and say hello. I don't get the issue. I have had people on my boat get tangled with each others rigs but never another boats.

If you are fishing a flat line and they pull up down current it could raise some issues but pulling a pistol on a guy over fish?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

And this has been fishing this spot since 1998. Funny, I've never seen "you" there. I must have looked over my shoulder 40 times to make sure I was not too close. There's just no pleasing some people. One question, boy. Have you got the numbers to the spot 100 degrees from there and about 3 miles? Do you get as butt-hurt when the charter boats get close to you there?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Easy guys....


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

I personally know that captain, and He is one hell of a boat handler and would never do anything to put you or your boat in danger. So get your pink lace panties out of a wad and stop crying. So many of you on here are all about some DRAMA and starting crap!!! So what he pulled up next to you and fished on live bottom. you don"t cry like this when it is another recreational boat, only if it is a head boat. SMH!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Known hard bottom spot. Plenty.of.distance.between the boats..I don't see.what the.problem is...


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

After all the drama on here the last week, it sure does seem like it would be a good idea for folks to have a few private reefs built and avoid all this.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Its really funny sometimes how people don't understand things. A few years back I was running my 6 pack boat and was on on the Trysler grounds b-liner fishing, I only had 2 people and was bombing out, we could not get the fish fired up. I called my good buddy 
Butch Tucker that was running the zekes lady at the time and he had like 50 people on board told him we were bombing out and could not get anything to bite. He told me to come right over he had them fired off. I punched it and ran 2 miles to him and pulled along side that damn ole head boat, we instantly started crushing the fish. The more bait in the water the better. If I was on a small boat and a head boat came over I would get the Captains attention and tell him I was going to fish pretty close. All that bait in the water is going to draw the fish to him and there going to start biting.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd hail him on the radio and let him know that although his vessel is bigger only one of the two is foam filled. 

All kidding aside, from a guy with a smaller boat, I don't have the ability to hold a spot like a much larger boat with twin props. So when a larger boat comes along and takes the spot once you drift, you can't get back on it because they can get on it and stay on it.

I think it has to do with how large the spot is. Some spots can hold 4 or 5 boats and it works well, but some spot you have to be right on top of them to get a bite.

I don't ever run close to someone unless I know the spot can handle more than one boat. Even then I try to wave or say hello. Sometimes they are nice and sometimes douches. It's a crap shoot.

It's why I go far and like natural bottom. Less people fishing and a lot more bottom to fish.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Easy guys....


+1 Wade, 

Every disgruntled Capt-n-crew needs to take a chill pill, tis the derby season the feds put upon us and it's like a crowded street in NY within 12 miles of the panhandle.

Tight Lines To All!

Jimmy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll tell you this, In all the posted pictures the seas look a little miserable, At least to me with my 21 ft boat. If I have the Public numbers and plan a trip to Dive a spot 10 or 12 miles off shore and beat myself to death to get there. I am going to Dive that spot in as courteous of a way as I can. Even during the week the spots are covered up with boats during the seasons for the popular species. A charter boat has customers to satisfy and seldom anchors or stays at one spot for a long time. Dive charters are set up in advance and would not get repeat customers if they went to a different spot than scheduled. Most people don't have the boating experience that a charter or some individual boat owners do. So get use on public numbers to close encounters. It's not going to do any good to get upset and raise hell or do any kind of damage or harm to anyone. Don't make enemies at sea your worst onshore enemy would gladly save your life at sea.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> I'll tell you this, In all the posted pictures the seas look a little miserable, At least to me with my 21 ft boat. If I have the Public numbers and plan a trip to Dive a spot 10 or 12 miles off shore and beat myself to death to get there. I am going to Dive that spot in as courteous of a way as I can. Even during the week the spots are covered up with boats during the seasons for the popular species. A charter boat has customers to satisfy and seldom anchors or stays at one spot for a long time. Dive charters are set up in advance and would not get repeat customers if they went to a different spot than scheduled. Most people don't have the boating experience that a charter or some individual boat owners do. So get use on public numbers to close encounters. It's not going to do any good to get upset and raise hell or do any kind of damage or harm to anyone. Don't make enemies at sea your worst onshore enemy would gladly save your life at sea.


Very well stated, Ron.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Had "Emerald Coast" come up on me a couple of times on well know public spots. Have NEVER had any problem with them getting too close. Never even had to get on the radio. Saw them leave the fish biting recently and thought that odd. Then the storm hit  My bad I should've been paying attention like he was.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're whining about the Emerald Coast being too close to you, you either need better glasses, or to quit fishing. I guarantee you that there wasn't a time while he was there that he was anywhere close to you. He is a hell of a captain and a hell of a soortman(meaning he has courtesy and respect unlike you for posting a picture of him when he's 100ft away). He can only his boat over a dime in the water, so maybe you're just mad that he could actually get on the spot and stay on it. That's just good boat handling, not being a douche.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have known jim on the Emerald Coast for about 25 years. None finer top notch captain.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

BILL MONEY said:


> no matter the number/spot private/public if he is for hire and there first you have to give him room from what i understand by law due to his licensing. if you are there first ... stand your ground....


Is this true? I've never read nor heard of any such thing before. I'm not disputing you Bill Money, just have never heard this before.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I've never heard this either, but with the numerous 40 knot flyby's I get on public and private spots, what does that matter? I say this... spend $300 bucks in diesel fuel and the trouble that comes with sinking a sizeable wreck in a location not frequented by many... like 20+ miles out and having some rube on his 50mph rocket pass close by and you see him reach up and hit the save button. That's when you tell yourself, between the number selling guy and the run you down guy and that asswipe that hits you with the radar, why bother putting anything down? The hell with it..


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I was wondering if you were getting the Kamikaze Cork Suckers flybys too.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Too many people on the water with no clue and no respect.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> I've never heard this either, but with the numerous 40 knot flyby's I get on public and private spots, what does that matter? I say this... spend $300 bucks in diesel fuel and the trouble that comes with sinking a sizeable wreck in a location not frequented by many... like 20+ miles out and having some rube on his 50mph rocket pass close by and you see him reach up and hit the save button. That's when you tell yourself, between the number selling guy and the run you down guy and that asswipe that hits you with the radar, why bother putting anything down? The hell with it..



GPS Jammers. Illegal or not? :whistling:

See them coming, throw a buoy, and turn it on. Add a rf amplifier and maybe when they push the save button they will be saving something way far away.


----------

